# Foster to adopt and matching panel



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi all,

Just after a bit of advice if anyone can help. If you have been to panel and matching for foster to adopt do you have to go back to panel to be matched as adopters when the placement order is granted? I was under the impression it transferred straight to an adoptive placement and there was no need to go back to matching.

Thanks


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We only did fta after placement order but we only had the one panel.


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks becs - I think the whole fta is still relatively new to most social workers and so they don't seem quite sure. Really hoping we don't have to go to panel again as will delay when we can submit for the adoption order


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

We had to go to matching panel with our f2a placement. In fact we took lo with us as only tiddly and not long home with us. x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We definitely only did the one matching panel but that was after he was placed and he was only placed after placement order. Pretty certain it would only be the one though as if you're doing a panel for fta its assessing the match for both fostering with a view to adoption. So I think it would just go to adoptive placement.


----------

